# my cursor is none existant



## Draftlore (Feb 9, 2016)

i am trying to install windows 7 in a boot camp partition. i however cant get past the language prefrence screen. my cursor is not there. is this a mac issue or windows installer issue that can be fixed. help please


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this a Macbook, Macbook Pro, iMac, or a Mac Pro Desktop? Are you using a keyboard and mouse or the trackpad and internal keyboard. If the later, did you try a USB mouse and keyboard? Did you try using the On Screen Keyboard?


----------



## Draftlore (Feb 9, 2016)

i was using a logitech usb bluetooth keyboard and mouse. imac, 21.5 inch early 2013 edition. and how do i use an onscreen keyboard if my mouse doesnt respond?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Bluetooth is the issue, since that driver is not installed on the pre-Windows environment. Use a USB Keyboard and Mouse until Windows is installed and you can download the driver for Blue Tooth


----------



## Draftlore (Feb 9, 2016)

i also used my razer deathadder chroma wired mouse first it was the same so i tried the logitech, same results. i think something may be off on the installer but idk


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i think something may be off on the installer


That would be the next culprit


----------



## Draftlore (Feb 9, 2016)

i downloaded the iso directly from microsoft. i mounted the iso and am replacing the files directly do you think that will help?


----------

